# Sons of Medusa [Challenge Accepted!]



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, guys and dolls! 

Just thought I'd start up a plog of (one of) my Army Paint Challenge armies.

This army is The Sons of Medusa whom I've really liked for a long time. This is somewhat of a milestone for me as I have never had a Loyalist marine army. 

A bit of background (bear with me!):Way back in 2003 when I was working for GW my boss (Hey Jason!) at the time had a contest to see what would be the chapter for the store army. All the staff would paint up a marine and a competition with customer votes would determine the winner. I chose the Sons because I liked the vibrant scheme. 

As it turned out I was ahead in the voting and my boss took me aside and said "So..yeah, you're totally winning the competition but there's no way in Hell I'm painting that much Scorpion Green." So the army ended up Crimson Fists (his chapter as well, lol).

Anyway, I have been totally inspired by Grey_Death's endlessly cool blog so when the time came for me to start a new project it had to be The Sons!

I plan on building the army around Pedro Kantor with lots of Sternguard with fire support. Having said that, here's my CA Pedro Kantor:










I just finished assembling the backpack/servo arm that will carry The Gorgon's Kiss (Dorn's Arrow) and will be working more on him tonight.

Next up will be a squad of Sternguard Vets. Hopefully I can figure out some heavy weapon conversions for them as well.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sons of Medusa are my all time favorite colour scheme :victory:

Having a good read through that blog now (ta for linking) and can't wait to see some more of your stuff.


----------



## Shadow Stalkers (Jan 21, 2012)

is he supposed to be headless?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Shadow Stalkers said:


> is he supposed to be headless?


Maybe that Eldar Farseer finally joined their fates again....

Looks a nice start DK, I look forward to seeing the Sons progress. An interesting choice of a base model for Pedro. Will be nice to see how he comes out. Good luck.

Grish


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As I said in the army challenge thread I love the green on the armor man!! Looking forward to watching this project progress.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Ah, white and light green. Two colours I love to see, but absolutely HATE to paint. Good luck DK, I'll be looking forward to seeing more of the Sons


----------

